# My First Tombstone - In Progress



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a progress pic (sorry for the poor quality) before aging.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I can see good quality and you got it spot on! Did you engrave the black parts? Show me a build sequence please.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

mazingg detailing!! well done


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, that's your first? You don't mess around, do you? That's got a ton of great detail. Excellent work.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You are a master of anal retentive awesomeness. ITS PERFECT! Im soooo coveting this right now.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that is very cool!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's beautiful. If it's your first you're destine for tombstone greatness.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

goneferal said:


> I can see good quality and you got it spot on! Did you engrave the black parts? Show me a build sequence please.


Not much to show. I started with this. 









I carved the letters and other black design parts on a sheet of foam, glued it from the back and painted.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a beautiful tombstone.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome!! Love the epitaph and other details. It will look even better when you add the aging. Where did you find the cast frame?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

We were on a drive near home and saw a sign for a liquidation clearance at an industrial building. They had a little bit of everything with lots of metal and fiberglass castings. Picked the frame up for $5.00. Now I wish I'd bought more.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Doc Doom said:


> We were on a drive near home and saw a sign for a liquidation clearance at an industrial building. They had a little bit of everything with lots of metal and fiberglass castings. Picked the frame up for $5.00. Now I wish I'd bought more.


Mrs Doom must have been with you, because she always finds the coolest stuff


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

$5.00 for that? Aaaarrgghh, you're killing me!  Seriously, it's very cool and how you used it with the tombstone it really looks great.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Didn't set up my display last year and finally got to working on the EAP tombstone. Here's a nearly finished pic, minus peaking zombie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow. I'm impressed.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Doc Doom said:


> Didn't set up my display last year and finally got to working on the EAP tombstone. Here's a nearly finished pic, minus peaking zombie.


Where did you find the font you are using?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Where did you find the font you are using?


I did a google search for either Halloween fonts or scary fonts. There are hundreds to choose from.

It's been a long time, but I think the font for Edgar Allen and Nevermorr is the same as for the Haunted Mansion. Don't remember the name. I found the POE name online, just like you see it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

What a great stone...I really like it..Awesome work.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The Haunted Mansion uses "Rubens".
Those lettering styles weren't around 'til fifty years after Mr. Poe's passing. Still, they do evoke a nice Halloween feel.


----------

